# BROADBAND INTERNET ANYWHERE via sattelite



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

REALLY fed up with SAPO....what's new!!!

Has anyone gone down the road of satellite broadband access?


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> REALLY fed up with SAPO....what's new!!!
> 
> Has anyone gone down the road of satellite broadband access?


Yes but you won't like the prices. There are various providers to choose from, one example here ... Satellite Broadband Internet

It won't work during bad weather. Why not just move away from Sapo and try a different provider with better customer service ?

Simplesnet are not bad and are cheaper than Sapo


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks Mr Bife

Main problem is that we are at the end of a PT line. Have had a word with the guys who look after our internet and the say the speeed etc would not be any better :-(


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> Thanks Mr Bife
> 
> Main problem is that we are at the end of a PT line. Have had a word with the guys who look after our internet and the say the speeed etc would not be any better :-(


There is a current initiative to rollout Fibre Optic connections from exchanges to local distribution cabinets (FTTC if anyone wants to google it). It will have the effect of closing the distance that needs to be covered by standard copper wires and will result in much faster DSL connections.

The next generation of equipment they want us to buy and use depends on having that infra strucuture in place.

Let's hope we are both lucky and become part of that programme soon


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

MrBife said:


> There is a current initiative to rollout Fibre Optic connections from exchanges to local distribution cabinets (FTTC if anyone wants to google it). It will have the effect of closing the distance that needs to be covered by standard copper wires and will result in much faster DSL connections.
> 
> The next generation of equipment they want us to buy and use depends on having that infra strucuture in place.
> 
> Let's hope we are both lucky and become part of that programme soon



Having enquired about Fibre Optic the answer I got was "not for a long time yet!" in POrtuguese terms that could well mean never


----------

